# TPF Photo Challenge -September '13 - "Broken"



## mishele (Sep 1, 2013)

[h=2]TPF Photo Challenge - September '13 - "Broken"[/h] 				   						 							 							 						 						 				 					 						For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"Broken**"*. Get out there and smash some stuff.  Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and get creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 










Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,      though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly      thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes      are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art     thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within      five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a      display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for      their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There      are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change     that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about  this    as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It      is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or      reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
All      images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally    should   be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks    out and   thinking about new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images      can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on     their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
Images      submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or  indications    of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and  copyrights  embedded   in  IEXIF information, etc. count as  identification and such  images  will  be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.








>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "September '13 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it      into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when    photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission email the photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

*Good luck!! * ​


----------



## mishele (Sep 13, 2013)

Bumpity!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## IByte (Sep 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> Bumpity!!! :mrgreen:



Guess you're bumping yourself Mishy....whoa never been here before!!


----------



## mishele (Sep 13, 2013)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Bumpity!!! :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## runnah (Sep 13, 2013)

Can I submit a screenshot of the moderator list?


----------



## IByte (Sep 13, 2013)

mishele said:


>



Yeah, yeah! No worries Mishy, turn on that dance thread an we'll dance until it's 1999!!


----------



## mishele (Sep 13, 2013)

Are we dance partying it tonight?! Yeehaw!!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 13, 2013)

Is there a party in Pennsylvania tonight ?
a broken record party ?


----------



## IByte (Sep 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> Are we dance partying it tonight?! Yeehaw!!



Hey got the pints the boombox.  Just need some cassette tapes.


----------



## mishele (Sep 13, 2013)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Are we dance partying it tonight?! Yeehaw!!
> ...




http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/339416-friday-13th-dance-party.html


----------



## mishele (Sep 21, 2013)

Get your Broken on!!!


----------



## Kenn8112 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thats the song that popped in my head when i heard the theme ! XD


----------



## mishele (Sep 21, 2013)

Kenn8112 said:


> Thats the song that popped in my head when i heard the theme ! XD


Awesome song!!


----------



## kalliela (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol but that song she did with Limp Biscuit or whatever lol the rapping or whatever in that song..kinda ruined it, that guy singing...was it Limp Biscuit? lol

I think the song was Bring Me Back to Life.


----------



## mishele (Sep 21, 2013)

It's not Limp Bizkit. =)


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Sep 26, 2013)

So if I take a pic of a map of the U.S.A. will I win by technicality? Can get much more broken than that...lol


----------



## mishele (Sep 28, 2013)

Only a couple of days left!! Get out there!


----------



## Modifeye (Sep 30, 2013)

Just give me one more day!! Arrgg


----------

